# 9.0.4 vs. 9.x : mettre à jour ou pas ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Avril 2000)

Alors finalement, vaut-il mieux mettre à jour vers 9.04, ou garder l'OS antérieur (le 9.0.2 pour moi). Y a-t'il un changement réel ? J'ai lu que 9.0.4 serait plus stable, mais par ailleurs apparemment pas mal d'usagers ont eu des soucis avec la mise à jour....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Avril 2000)

Pour moi, pas de problème. Avec 9.0.4 et IE5, mon i-Mac fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## imported_Éric (24 Avril 2000)

Pour moi non plus, pas de problème à signaler (iBook SE, 192MB RAM).
C'est vrai qu'il apporte plus de stabilité notamment en ce qui concerne l'USB...
Mais il prend encore et toujours plus de place dans la mémoire vive (vivement Mac OS X).


----------



## cl97 (24 Avril 2000)

le 9.04 est un régal. Je ne me souviens plus quand j'ai du redémarrer suite à un bogue Mais bon, maintenant que j'ai dis ca, c'est plus qu'une question de secondes 

chris


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2000)

De tout facon, si l'OS 9.04 commence a planter sur une machine on sait a quelle extension s'attaquer : "SerialShimLib". Une fois désactivé plus aucun problème n'arrive avec un OS 9,... Ou pratiquement pas.


----------



## Titov (1 Mai 2000)

Moi, je suis revenu au MacOs 9.0 car il m'était impossible de synchroniser mon PalmPilot. 3Com n'a toujours pas mis de mis à jour de HotSync.
Je suis étonné du silence qu'il y a sur ce problème.


----------



## Number One (2 Mai 2000)

J'ai eu le même problème avec mon Palm IIIe. Pour ouvoir faire une HotSync avec OS 9.0.4 il suffit d'enlever la prise USB et de la remettre. Chez moi ça marche. Par contre j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un arrive à syncroniser ses mail avec son Palm (outlook ou Netscape).

------------------
@+ Number One

++++Mac OS Forever++++
home.urbanet.ch/urba11835/


----------



## locyrille (4 Mai 2000)

J'ai suivi le conseil de désactiver serialshimlib et mal m'en a pris : mon iMac Revision B n'a plus voulu démarrer. Il plantait dès le début du démarrage avec un message concernant les tables d'allocations. Impossible à démarrer même en désactivant les extensions. J'ai réinstallé un OS9 propre, puis MAJ en 9.0.4 tout allait bien jusqu'à ce que je désactive de nouveau serialshimlib ! Le problème est réapparu. Sans trop y croire, j'ai démarré avec le CD MacOS9, et j'ai replacé manuellement l'extension dans le dossier système. Miracle : ça refonctionne.

Alors désolé de contredire le site Mapomme et certains lecteurs du Forum, mais je garde mon extension !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Avril 2001)

Concernant le problème des tables d'allocation j'ai été confronté au même problème après avoir installé un 9.1 sur un iMac rev B. Résolu le problème (définitivement?) en zappant la PRAM...
Quelqu'un aurait des infos supp. sur le sujet?

------------------
---
didier@cadratin.com


----------



## Bernard53 (26 Avril 2001)

Pour cadratin : des infos il y en plein dans les diverses pages un peu plus anciennes de ces forums sur MacGeneration : http://forums.macg.co/ubb/Forum1/HTML/000514.html http://forums.macg.co/ubb/Forum1/HTML/000486.html http://forums.macg.co/ubb/Forum1/HTML/000143.html 

Il y en aussi ici http://www.chez.com/macdepanne/pages/macos9x/table_incorrecte/base.html  et là http://www.chez.com/macdepanne/frames/frame_experiences.html  où l'on trouve l'expérience de divers utilisateurs sur diverses machines.

Salutations.


----------



## roro (26 Avril 2001)

l'extension serialshim lib sert aux liaisons IRDA (infrarouge). l'iMac revB est le dernier iMac à disposer d'une liaison infrarouge je crois...
par contre, quand on dit "désactiver une extension", il suffit de la désactiver avec le gestionnaire d'extension ou de la sortir du dossier système à la main. Mais pas la peine de l'effacer !!


----------



## roro (26 Avril 2001)

j'oubliais pour mr boulot : si ton 9.02 est relativement stable et te donne satisfaction, inutile de l'uprgrader en 9.04, ni en 9.1. Aucune fonctionnalité notable apportée.


----------



## MarcMame (26 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Thierry Decloux:
*Moi, je suis revenu au MacOs 9.0 car il m'était impossible de synchroniser mon PalmPilot. 3Com n'a toujours pas mis de mis à jour de HotSync.
Je suis étonné du silence qu'il y a sur ce problème.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Bizarre, je synchronise parfaitement mon Palm Vx avec mon PowerBook par le port infrarouge avec HotSync et MacOS9.1


----------

